# Another new girl!*



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

This is the first time Ive ever joined a forum of any sort - so Im a bit nervous! I have been reading through various topics on this site for a while now and thought it was finally time to join! Here's my story:
Got married in sept 2003 - me and DH only 24 at the time. Trying to have children was a long way off. We never thought that when we would get round to it that we would be one of 'those' couples who would have problems. After our first year & half of married life we thought 'lets see what happens'! We adopted a very lets not let this take over our life attitude. Another year & half later we thought it was time to get checked out. After all the usual tests everything has come back fine. The only thing in the back of my mind has been weight - both of us have been overweight for a few years now, however we have both been working really hard this year and have lost 1.5stone and DH  2.5 stone. My bmi is 32 now. I have also been having acupuncture for the last 6 months now with no luck. Not really sure if its all its cracked up to be? 

To cut a long story short, I started injections for our first course of IUI last friday and we are going back this friday for the basting! I have found the injections easy enough and have been surprised how quick this has all happened. For the first time in a long time Im feeling positive about this, but also realistic about the odds! It feels good though to be finally doing something.  

I didnt really mean to write so much on my first post, but one thing I wanted to ask was for any advice on what to do and not to do over the next 2 weeks after the 'basting' would be great, for example, is it  ok to continue at the gym? 

Thanks in advance to any replies to this and I look forward to chatting to everyone over the coming weeks, months, years.....??

Beany


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi & welcome Beany!

IUI can be pretty straightforward, it's usually the 2ww that drives you crackers!

Good luck for your testing hon!

Gill
x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi Beany28

Just noticed noone had replied to you, how rude!!!!

Best of luck with your tx hope you get your BFP. I was lucky that IUI worked 2nd time for me and im now 8w 3d pregnant so i hope that gives you hope it does work.

As for things to do and not to do. well im sure going to the gym would be fine just not lifting any weights and nothing too strenuous. Also avoid hot baths and drinking any alcohol in the 2ww. you should be given a fact sheet after basting.

Join the girls on the IUI girls trying to conceive thread, they are all going through tx at the mo and will help you through your 2ww

good luck

Eimer x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Beany

How did you rbasting go? 

I have also had my 1st basting today so we really are going to be test buddies. 

How did you find everything. I was ok with the treatment itself but thought the clinic was bl**dy awful. In fact i'm really upset over it.

I took other 1/2s sample in at 12 as requested and went back at 2 for my basting. 3.30 comes along and i'm still waiting. When i finally went in - they did the basting, told me to wait 10minutes and then i could just go.

I was given no information about what i do from here. I came out of the room and because it is friday afternoon they had all packed up and most of them had gone home. I finally found someone and asked them what i do next - to be told that i needed to do a PG test in 2 weeks and ring with the results. End of...

Not chuffed as I am a private patient aswell (my other 1/2 has kids and therefore we have to pay) and this has cost me nearly £1000.

Hope your experience was better.

Did they tell you went to test

Amanda


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Many thanks to you all for replying and your kind words!
Eimer - best of luck with your pregnancy, I hope everything goes well. Its fab that it happened for you on your 2nd go! You must be chuffed!

Amanda, we should be test buddies - it would be nice to chat to someone going through everything at the same time! Im sorry that you didnt have a great experience at your clinic, but if it helps, I had a pretty similar experience! However to be honest after reading some girls experiences on FF, I was expecting to be shipped in and out - even though I was going private too! My hubby went in at 12.30 then we both went back at 2, and it was 2.45 before we were taken. I found the treatment quite uncomfortable - it took several goes to get the clamp thing in and then when they were putting in the catheter in, they had to try a few times aswell because app my uterus is a bit to one side (I think it was my uterus?). 

Any way I was so tense! Once it was done all my consultant said was 'thats it - goodbye good luck!' That was the last we seen him. We were then taken back into a room for me to get dressed and that was it. All the nurse said was 'nothing to really tell you, just do a test in 2 weeks'. They didnt even give me a test to do like some people have said. I wasnt given a fact sheet or anything. To be honest Im so glad that this site exists because I have got so much info off this. You really are just a number to the doctors whether you ar private or not. Try not to be too upset! Also, I paid around the same and I think that its dearer than in some areas. 

Apart from that, I have been trying to take it easy for the last day or so. I dont know whether it makes a difference or not. I know that it would be more important if you had ivf, but I suppose it does no harm and its a good excuse to sit on your bum and do nothing !! I have been feeling a bit crampy though.
I dont know what the next 2 weeks will be like. I suppose I will be over exaggerating ever ache and pain thinking 'oh Iwonder what this means'. The only thing for me is that I normally get really obvious PMT signs about 1 week before im due, so I'll prob know sooner rather than later if its worked.

What have you been up to the last 2 days then?

Beany


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Beany

I had my first iui basting on Monday so am day 6 of my 2ww....  

i had tried to take it easy this week no heavy lifting stuff like that.  I still walk my puppy, and try to do what i would normally do. I have tried to pamper myself a little too, lovely bubble baths, chocolate and fruit juice (can kind of pretend its wine!!! if you really try hard....) Also had hair done, and read books, seen friends.

I did over do it a little yesterday and got a dull ache in my left side so sat on bum for rest of night and am fine today.  So take to take it easy really.

I was given a pg test and told not to test until the 9th August, even though my cycle ends on the 5th. Told this because the injection for ovulation stays in your system and can give you a false reading if you test too early. So my 2ww is really 18 days!! but i prefer to wait than to go through a false reading couldn't bear that...

I have not had any symptoms yet, in fact feel pretty normal, and have to admit pretty pos!! 

Good luck to you and keep thinking pos!! Its a mad surreal thing really if you think about it!  What grown women put themselves through!!!

Sending you some bubbles to give you luck!!!


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Beany - I definitely think we should be test buddies. And i'm so glad that I don't feel like i'm the only 1 who was abandoned at the clinic. At least this seems the norm. When are you going to test... I am going to leave it until day 17 as I don't fancy this on day 14 as i go away for the weekend and i'd rather still have the hope than the disappointment whilst i am there. But i'll have to do it on the Sunday night as I couldn't cope with Monday morning blues and disappointment. 
Hey - what's to say i'm going to be disappointed   

Nova - I am having  for you - although at the moment you seem to be doing a good job of that yourself. 

We all seem to be testing at the same time - so lets keep in touch and see how we all go on. BFP x 3 I hope

Amanda


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Beany

Welcome to FF.  Can't believe that so many of us on here are starting or testing at the same time with IUI!  I started my injections last Thursday and the plan is I have a scan on Wednesday and if all goes well the basting is on Friday, so think we are on the same day!

I'm on Puregon .75 and Buserlin 0.3, how does that compare to you?  I was dreading the injections, but weirdly actually quite look forward to them  

Best of luck    

Ditto to you Nova   

Amanda, we have to fund it ourselves as well hon and to be honest I have not been particularly impressed with our clinic to date.  We got turned down for a part funding appeal, I think it is so unfair that we shouldn't just qualify for part funding?  Anyway, it was suggested to me that we ask our doctor to do NHS prescriptions for drugs, he kindly agreed to two cycles.  Perhaps you could try that?    

Lets hope for BFP's all around!

Louj x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

LouJ - Thanks honey - I had read somewhere last week that people who had to pay for their own treatment privately were asking their doctors to pay for their prescriptions. It is certainly something that I am going to consider.

We have made a bit of a rash decision to just have IUI 3 times and then move on to IVF - so I'm thinking that I may wait until I get to the IVF stage before asking my doctors as I believe that this will be more expensive. In the meantime if it works - I'm sure I wont care about the money.

Thanks for the advice. It is definitely something that I am going to pursue.

Amanda


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi girls!!

Hope you are all well? How is everyone coping ok with the wait? I was ok for the first couple of days after my basting, but today I haven't been able to get the whole thing out of my head. I keep thinking what it would be like to get a positive, but then think of the odds of it happening and try and put it out of my head. My thoughts at the moment (and this is coming from a normally very negative person) are - whether you are positive or negative about it, if the result is negative  you are going to be disappointed no matter what, so lets try and be POSITIVE!!

Hi Nova, thanks for your post! You are lucky you are a few days further on! I was told to test on day 14 and now I don't know what to do -wait or test at 14? I couldn't bear a false positive either, but I am also very impatient and couldn't wait any longer than 14days either!

Amanda - you are just right testing on the sunday - you don't want to spoil your weekend if its not pos.

Louj- good to hear from you! I think you're a bit behind me - Im on day 4 of the 2ww, testing 10th Aug. I was taking gonal .75 and ovitrelle and after the first injection found it ok - I was always scared of not getting rid of the bubbles tho! 

Lets hope the next week goes super quick!!

Beany


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

helloooooooooooooooooooo! its so funny reading your messages i nearly cried as its so nice to see people are going through the same as you.  I am on third day of puregon jab then scan on thursday and possible basting at weekend.  YIKES its all a bit scary!  So i am way behind you lot and hope you are managing with the tww or have had good news.  My husband does my jabs and is currently in bed with a hangover so not too happpy about the steadiness of his hands at the moment.  I was sober as  a judge last night which was bizarre for me ..... do you lot drink whilst doing meds.  I was thinking the odd drink is ok isn't it?  I am in Spain and am also paying for treatment but so far am pleased with my clinic.  I dont feel majorly positive as I know one of my tubes is blocked but cant help have moments of excitement but i just dont want to get my hopes up.  Anyway guys good luck to all and I would send pretty pictures but i dont know how to do it.  Any advice would be great on that too.  My messages look really dull.  love to all Sarah


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Beany 


    Welcome to FF

  Im due to start my 4th go at iui,but I know I couldn't of got through it without the help
  and support of the ladies on FF. 


  Good luck & to all you ladies outhere


----------



## aimie (Jul 10, 2007)

hi everyone! 

just back from hols and catching up so i hope everyone is well?

hi to all the new girls who have posted - dont worry about being new cos there seems to be a few of us who can help out, im recently new too but haven't started treatment yet so i feel like i've maybe been a bit premeture and everyone else knows what they are talking about!!

our treatment starts in a few days so i should have more of an understanding then!!

good luck to everyone xx


----------

